# .36 cal muzzleloder pistol



## keviny (Sep 18, 2008)

My wife bought me a blackpowder pistol and everything to go with it BUT i can not find anywhere how much powder to use. If anybody knows or knows a place to find out please let me know. 
Thank You
Kevin


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

the lyman blackpowder handbook shows 81 bullet grain with 14 to 29 grains of ffffg
150 grain bullet 9 to 15 grains of ffffg hopes this helps


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

try a search for black beards../www.muzzleloadingforum.com .you need a manual, pick up a lee bullet mold.....you'regoing to have a ball with it.....just remember to clean it very well RIGHT after shooting it........failure to do so is why i don't have a working pistol now.....


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Get some Hodgens 777 powder, and it will be a LOT easier to keep clean


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have an 1851 Navy C&B pistol, also in .36. I use 20 grains of fffg real black powder, not Pyrodex. Best advice is to go small and work your way up...Start with say 15 grains and see how you look on paper...next, 18 and so on...tweak it till it works for you. Have fun!!!(Oh...and use a measure every time!!! Don't pour powder directly from horn or flask!)


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

This was a system used years ago when you had no measure or was in a hurry,put the ball in the flat of your hand and cover it with powder, it will not take a lot to cover a 36 cal. ball, a good measure is always best.


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

been shooting black powder for years, I expect you will develop a great joy for muzzleloader shooting. I suggest you go to youtube or google video, and watch several vids on how to load and shoot black powder guns. 
Do a search on how to shoot blackpowder pistols, and you will find a wealth of information.
Above all be safe, never allow anyone to smoke or have fire or sparks around your open black powder or substitute powders. Never allow anyone to drink alcohol while shooting its a federal offense, and quite dangerous. 
Basically its very easy, have the correct size round balls, correct powder, probably FFFg, correct size lubed patch, and correct size cap, unless its a flintlock. Then you can easily watch dozens of videos online showing you how to load and shoot the firearm. Remember if you have a missfire keep the gun muzzle pointed at the target for at least 60 seconds after the cap fires, and the load doesn't. before you bring it to a repair position to make sure it doesn't fire from a slow burn and kill someone you love. best wishes, ray P.S. I'd start with low powder amounts like 15 grain measured in your powder measure. never guess. with a 36 .cal I'd think 15 to 20 grain powder would be more than fine, and less would be fine too unless shooting quit a distance. I've shot through a 2x10 with 3 grain of powder trying to clear a ball from a ball loaded without powder by mistake. be careful, carelessness kills with blackpowder!


----------

